# Ruxted Group Announcement - a Conspiracy??



## manhole (30 Jul 2007)

On reading the announcement from the Ruxted Group regarding their identity, I find it very fitting that 2 of the 3 gentlemen on the upcoming masthead are.....GUNNERS!   Do you suppose this is a conspiracy of those who serve the guns????   Are we going to be taking over - first the Ruxted Group......and then.....the world?   I guess it makes as much sense as some of the conspiracy theories I've heard.   I always enjoy the Ruxted editorials.   They are well thought out and bring out valid points and offer some excellent suggestions.   If only the "powers that be" would heed........Thanks Ruxted Group!    

Ubique


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jul 2007)

Well, if these "gunners" are distinguished members of the Royal Regiment of Canadian Horse Artillery, then yes, they are "right of line" (less RMC cadets when representing that fine institution, naturally), and therefore, in their correct place.  That is of course until members of the senior service are involved, but we'll leave them to navy.ca  ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (30 Jul 2007)

fiddlehead said:
			
		

> On reading the announcement from the Ruxted Group regarding their identity, I find it very fitting that 2 of the 3 gentlemen on the upcoming masthead are.....GUNNERS!   Do you suppose this is a conspiracy of those who serve the guns????   Are we going to be taking over - first the Ruxted Group......and then.....the world?   I guess it makes as much sense as some of the conspiracy theories I've heard.   I always enjoy the Ruxted editorials.   They are well thought out and bring out valid points and offer some excellent suggestions.   If only the "powers that be" would heed........Thanks Ruxted Group!
> 
> Ubique



It has always been this way, trust me.  _Back in the day_ (shiny Sam Browne belts, etc) it was the same.

Have you seen that "You've got bankers!" commercial?  It is the same with gunners - they're everywhere and it's really hard to get rid of 'em.  In fact, some people - notably the 1RCR Battle Group (2006/07) - don't even classify them as _pests_ any more and suggest we just get used to having them around.


----------



## observor 69 (30 Jul 2007)

Well in spite of my profile; there exists some time in my mis-spent youth with "89th Field Battery - Woodstock."  

http://www.saintjohn.nbcc.nb.ca/heritage/3far/Woodstock.htm


----------



## Edward Campbell (30 Jul 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Well in spite of my profile; there exists some time in my mis-spent youth with "89th Field Battery - Woodstock."
> 
> http://www.saintjohn.nbcc.nb.ca/heritage/3far/Woodstock.htm



See that?  They're everywhere!  Everywhere, I say!


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jul 2007)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> See that?  They're everywhere!  Everywhere, I say!


Gee, it's almost like that they are "Ubique"!  (And I thought that Ubique meant "all over the place")   >


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Jul 2007)

I'm making a list.


----------



## Reccesoldier (30 Jul 2007)

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> Well, to take over the CF and DND, you'll first have to wrest control away from the RCD Mafia...



Shhhhh, let them have their delusions... Only the devout should know the true power of the dark (black hat) side of the force.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2007)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> ... Only the devout should know the true power of the dark (black hat) side of the force.



Yes!  As I understand it, it has magical properties.


----------



## Edward Campbell (30 Jul 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes!  As I understand it, it has magical properties.



A belief which stems, no doubt, from too many hard contacts between the black hats' heads and their turret rings.   :warstory:


----------



## Staff Weenie (30 Jul 2007)

Isn't it like the Sorting Hat from Harry Potter - we put the beret on the recruit's head, and it shouts out "Gryffindor.....I mean Armoured Corps...."


----------



## Greymatters (30 Jul 2007)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Isn't it like the Sorting Hat from Harry Potter - we put the beret on the recruit's head, and it shouts out "Gryffindor.....I mean Armoured Corps...."



Interesting... who would be the 'Slytherin' equivalent?   ;D


----------



## Staff Weenie (30 Jul 2007)

Slytherin......practitioners of the Dark Arts that nobody else understands......I'd go with RMS Clerks, or Submariners, but probably the RMS Clerks, as it's anybody's guess as to how PeopleSoft and RPSR function (a Dark Art indeed).

Though, I'm not sure about the overall Ruxted Conspiracy......weren't they the second shooter on the Grassy Knoll??


----------



## Greymatters (30 Jul 2007)

Hmmm...we used to have a guy nicknamed the 'Anti-Clerk'...

Back to the thread - are there actually only three members, or are there other contributors, still anonymous?  

...And if so, are they also all x-artillery?


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Jul 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Hmmm...we used to have a guy nicknamed the 'Anti-Clerk'...
> 
> Back to the thread - are there actually only three members, or are there other contributors, still anonymous?
> 
> ...And if so, are they also all x-artillery?



Like they said, the three are the editorial staff, and there remains other anonymous contributors


----------



## CdnArtyWife (30 Jul 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Hmmm...we used to have a guy nicknamed the 'Anti-Clerk'...
> 
> Back to the thread - are there actually only three members, or are there other contributors, still anonymous?
> 
> ...And if so, are they also all x-artillery?



Ssshhhh, they are all gunner ninjas...and if you expose them they will have to kill you!

Gunner ninjas are the super elite ninjas that dress in pajamas with red tops and blue bottoms. 

Crap now I've said too much...and they are already surrounding my house.

Tell my familiy I love them.


----------



## F.I.R.S.T. (30 Jul 2007)

fiddlehead said:
			
		

> I always enjoy the Ruxted editorials.   They are well thought out and bring out valid points and offer some excellent suggestions.   If only the "powers that be" would heed........



My own personal opinion is that until any government has senior politicians who have served in the front-line of the armed forces, the politicians will never give the military what it needs to do it's assigned tasks effectively.


----------



## manhole (31 Jul 2007)

You are in excellent company, Mr. Campbell!   Maybe........a rose between two thorns  ;D.   

Ubique


----------

